# EnglishLops



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 8, 2005)

HI ,,I have English lops and was just wondering if any of the members raise English lops as well?



Connie

http://www.members.shaw.ca/gardenflowersrabbitry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh them babies are so cute. Especailly the valveteens. Oh :love:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks very much! I love the bunnies ,,and they are alot of fun to watch


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

What a PICTURE!!!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 8, 2005)

I just got my first English Lop two months ago. He is a four and half month old tort buck. His name is Otis. I am so in love with him and the breed.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 8, 2005)

The 1st Generation Velveteens are beautiful. I especially like the black one. Will their ears grow as big as the EnglishLops and hang down or can they control them?

Rainbows!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh My these babies are precious 











I want one :inlove:

Vickie


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 8, 2005)

Those babies are soooo cute!


----------



##  (Dec 8, 2005)

OH MY, I want I want I want, oh waitNow I sound like Tina lol (* no offenseTina *) lol, they are just thecutest babies, My Daughter has an Elop who got gender bended, (was gotten as a she), Nadi seems morepuppyish than even Flemish. I just love the breed they are suchsmart rabbits.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 8, 2005)

I love this baby. They are all cute but this little oneis calling my name...I want I want I want.






:love:











I love that little black one and the one in front in the second picture.

Otis said he really wants to meet...





Tina


----------



## Lissa (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I want one too.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

So a Velveteen is a cross of MR and Elop? That is really neat, and those babies are darling! What is the standard for a Velveteen? Can you show them?


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't raise them, but I do have a6 month old opal E. Lop buck. His name is Cedric.He's the biggest doll.

Those Velveteens are adorable!! I'm so in love with the thought of that combo....E. Lop ears and Rex fur...

Jen


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 9, 2005)

Beautiful pics of e-lops...

Here's a couple of photos of my guy, Raphael:











I don't raise e-lops, just have one very loving guy as a pet. Connie, I noticed you live in Canada. I had a heck of a problem being able to get an English lop here. I tried breeders in BC, Ontario, and PEI and the only one I was able to have any luck with was a woman in southern Ontario...she sold Raphael to me. And unfortunately, Raph has a genetic defect in both hind legs which results in his feet splaying slightly...andhis kneescan go out of joint very easily, causing him pain. Did you have many problems getting yourbunnies? I'd love to purchase another e-lop some day, esp. since Raph lost his buddy (Scooby, a ND mix) earlier this week. (I took Scooby's death very hard,but I think Raph is missing him greatly as well...whenever I go to let him out of his pen now, he seems so ecstatic that I'm there.)

You have very stunningrabbits...and I thinkI lost my heart to theEnglish lop the day I first saw a photo of one. They are like big puppies...

What a gorgeous rabbit:








Thanks for sharing yours, Connie...

~Di


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2005)

*gentle giants wrote:*


> So a Velveteen is a cross of MR and Elop? That is really neat, and those babies are darling! What is the standard for a Velveteen? Can you show them?




Here's a link to the Velveteen standard:

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/velveteenstd.htm



The solid Velveteen Lops can be shown as an exhibition breed (not eligible to go up for any higher awards than BOB and not eligible for legs or other awards). The exhibitor must have a copy of the standard available for the judge.

The solid Velveteens must pass one more presentation before becoming an"official" breed. The brokens do not currently have an official working standard (have not passed any showings), so must have the show secs. permission to be exhibited.



Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh makes me wanna kiss em all. Them lil bubs are adoreable. :love:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for putting the picture up  

Sable (the mom) is a fantastic mom, once the babies were a bit older,my husband built a run so she could have time away sometimes. (He's not a rabbit person but he is very helpful building thing for the rabbits 

The lady that had Sable before me said that sable would watch the tv for ages, and she can see it here from her cage..lol


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I just got my first English Lop two months ago. Heis a four and half month old tort buck. His name is Otis. Iam so in love with him and the breed.
> 
> Tina


Do you have a picture of him that you could post? I'd love to see one. cute name too!

connie


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> The 1st Generation Velveteens are beautiful. I especially like the black one. Will their ears grow as big as the EnglishLopsand hang down or can they control them?
> 
> Rainbows!




well, it looks like all but one so far have bigger than usual mini rex ears that stand up. One littleone has "airplane ears" right now so it's hard to tell. They don't look to have much English Lop in them, and it takes more generations before you get the lop ears from what I've heard.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Oh My these babies are precious
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I am planning on keeping one or two, I get very attached so it's hard to chose..





> I am keeping the littlegirl with the vase for sure


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> OHMY , I want I want I want , oh wait Now I soundlike Tina lol (* no offense Tina *) lol ,they are just hte cutest babies, My Daughter has an Elop who got gender bended , ( was gotten as a she), Nadi seems more puppyishthan even Flemish . I just love the breed they are such smartrabbits.


yes, I think they're pretty clever sometimes. 

I am just now getting experience with sexing them. I've sexed other animals but find the rabbits a bit tougher. I think I have it down right now ( I hope!) I found some good pictures on the 'net and went from there..


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I love this baby. They are all cute but this little oneis calling my name...I want I want I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I don't raise them, but I do have a6 month oldopal E. Lop buck. His name is Cedric. He's thebiggest doll.
> 
> Those Velveteens are adorable!! I'm so in love with the thought of that combo....E. Lop ears and Rex fur...
> 
> Jen


Cedric sounds pretty, I love the opal colour , I haven't seen any pics of opal ones, do you have one of him? 

I think the bunnies have more e-lop fur than the mini rex fur...I guess it's hit and miss til down the road.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 10, 2005)

Raphael is gorgeous! That's to bad about his legs, do you have to treat him with meds for it? I'm sorry to hear that you lost Scooby, I can empathise, I've lost pets and it's hard. it was devastating, I had chinchillas and a couple of pet prairie dogs that passed away.



I had looked for English lops on and off for a few years and then finally posted on a mailing list and asked if anyone had them or knew of a breeder that did. I was very lucky, and from then eventually was able to find a couple of other people that raise them. I had gotten one girl from an ont breeder but she has since quit raising e-lops. 

The broken black girl that you like is Dahlia, she's a character and loves to cuddle.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Dec 10, 2005)

English lops are extremeley beautiful!

:inlove:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

GFR here is cirrustwi's home thread. On page 11is a pic of Cedric her E-lophttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6977&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=11


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Connie...Raph is definitely my baby. He has been helping me to cope with losing Scooby...he snuggles with me in the evenings, and today I was trying to get him to play with me. He finally caught on and was doing tiny little mini-leaps in the air (his leaps are limited because of his joints), jumping and twisting his head around at the same time, when he suddenly caught me by surprise...sprayed me! Little stinker got me full force too.

Fortunately, Raph doesn't need any pain medication, unless one of his legs goes out of joint. It's only happened twice so far in the six months or so that I've had him...the first time wasthe day afterhe was shipped here from the breeder, and the second time was back in the summer when he panicked and ran too quickly. Oh,and Raph originally came from a breeder who was getting out of e-lop shere in Ontario too...I bought him from a second party who had purchased several of this woman's rabbits. But I never did have a lot of luck in finding breeders in Canada...I posted in a couple of rabbit sites, went through a breeder's directory and tried contacting onee-lop breeder after another. Most of them either a) didn't ship; b)were having problems with litters and had none to offer;or c)didn't respond to my emails (this was the most common result of my searches). 

I definitely have a soft spot for the breed...Raph has turned me into an e-lop devotee. Oh, and check out this site if you haven't heard of it before...I love the sweatshirts and mugs that have the e-lop pic on them:

http://www.cafepress.com/shop/animals/browse/Ntt-_Ne-10036_N-3097+20970052+10040_pp-3_Ntk-All_nr-1


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 11, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> GFR here is cirrustwi's home thread. On page 11 is a pic of Cedric her E-lophttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6977&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=11


Thanks! I'm working on getting more put up. My life just needs to slow down long enough for me to do all the putting them up stuff. LOL

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Dec 11, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Fortunately, Raph doesn't need any pain medication, unless one of his legs goes out of joint. It's only happened twice so far in the six months or so that I've had him...




I'm glad that you've been able to share Raph's story with us.I remember your concerns at the time you got him and how this would affect the quality of his life. Raph's story is such an inspiration and will really help those facing the same situation and exploring options.

Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Pam....!

:hug:

Raph certainly is an inspiration...I am simply his messenger... 

~Di


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 11, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Raph certainly is an inspiration...I am simply his messenger...
> 
> ~Di


Oh, that is so sweet.

It sounds as if Raph is really enjoying life now. I am so pleased he came to you. I am sure knows how you have been feeling, and is doing things to cheer you up - he is such a special boy 

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > GFRhere is cirrustwi's home thread. On page 11 is a pic of Cedric herE-lophttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6977&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=11
> ...


Not a prob Jen. I knew that you need a day to slow down. Actually more than a day. lol


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks.. Cedric is really a sweet looking e-lop,


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 12, 2005)

yikes, I knew if I went to the link you posted, I'd end up buying something. lol ....

There's another good site called kritters in the mailbox and there are a lot of different kinds of animals items you can buy. 

http://www.krittersinthemailbox.com

It's great that Raph is cuddly, that's one thing that I really love about rabbits! It's always so cute watching them mini-leaping, I find the babies spend most of their time in the big ppen running and leaping a lot. so far I've been lucky, I haven't been sprayed by a rabbit, but I have been by achincilla a few times,,

as far as shipping, yes, I know, a lot of breeders won't ship. I've found it to be about 50% I've talked with.I've shipped animals for years and the animals have been fine. Usually though, I go with Westjet, as their cargo is temp controlled and the cargo men are very careful, at least at my cargo bldg.

I am lucky too, that I live close to the airport..if I stand on my sidewalk, I can see the planes coming in for a landing!

I know when a person e-mails me, I always respong whether I have babies available or not. I find it annoying when people e-mail to enquire about animals don't email back.

Connie



Thanks Connie...Raph is definitely my baby. He has been helping me to cope with losing Scooby...he snuggles with me in the evenings, and today I was trying to get him to play with me. He finally caught on and was doing tiny little mini-leaps in the air (his leaps are limited because of his joints), jumping and twisting his head around at the same time, when he suddenly caught me by surprise...sprayed me! Little stinker got me full force too.

Fortunately, Raph doesn't need any pain medication, unless one of his legs goes out of joint. It's only happened twice so far in the six months or so that I've had him...the first time wasthe day afterhe was shipped here from the breeder, and the second time was back in the summer when he panicked and ran too quickly. Oh,and Raph originally came from a breeder who was getting out of e-lops here in Ontario too...I bought him from a second party who had purchased several of this woman's rabbits. But I never did have a lot of luck in finding breeders in Canada...I posted in a couple of rabbitsites, went through a breeder's directory and tried contacting onee-lop breeder after another. Most of them either a) didn't ship; b)were having problems with litters and had none to offer;or c)didn't respond to my emails (this was the most common result of my searches). 

I definitely have a soft spot for the breed...Raph has turned me into an e-lop devotee. Oh, and check out this site if you haven't heard of it before...I love the sweatshirts and mugs that have the e-lop pic on them:

http://www.cafepress.com/shop/animals/browse/Ntt-_Ne-10036_N-3097+20970052+10040_pp-3_Ntk-All_nr-1


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL Connie...the only reason I haven't bought anything from that siteyet is because of funds. And now you've given me another site to drool over! (I love that stuffed llama...he's adorable!)

Don't laugh, but I've decided to try an experiment on Raph. Since my kitchen is all hardwood flooring and his legs can slide out from under him, I am attempting to make him a pair of slipper socks to see if that will allow him to be able to hop around in there. I got one roughly finished last night and put it on him (obviously destroying any sense of his dignity in the process) and it did seem to help. The big challenge though, will be to keep him from eating his footwear if it does indeed prove to work. LOL...he sure looked funny though, hopping around with a purple Sesame Street sock on one foot...


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh Bassetluv, you just have to get some pictures of him with his socks on . I think it is a great idea, as long as he doesn't eat them!!!!

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 12, 2005)

I will definitely do that Jan! Even if the slipper sock ideadoesn't work, well...at least I will have something to laugh about... (poor Raph will be so humiliated...lol).:bunnydance:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2005)

I am dying to see a picture of him in his slipper socks!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll have to wait till my son comes home for Christmas, as he claimed all rights to the digital camera. But so far the socks are working out pretty well, and I'm quite surprised. I thought Raph would chew them to bits within a few moments, but for the most part he ignores them. Every once in a while he'll sit down and tug at one, or try to chew on the velcro that holds them in place, but when I tell him to stop he actually listens! And they seem to give him enough traction so his legs aren't sliding out from under him any more.

The one disadvantage to these socks is that Raph can now maneuver the kitchen floor faster. And so every time I open the refrigerator door,he is there in a flash, trying to climb in and reach the lettuce that I keep on the lower shelf. 

hhhhmmmm.....maybe that's why he doesn't mind these socks of his after all...onder:

:runningrabbit:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2005)

that's great! what did you make the socks out of?



connie


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 15, 2005)

For Raph's footwear, I took a pair of children's socks (not creative enough to make a pair myself ), bought some of that rubbery shelf liner material, cut it to fit Raph's hind feet, and sewed them to the bottoms of the socks. I then got some velcro strips to hold the socks in place.

Okay, so it does look a bit odd (cute though), but if it helps Raph to get around the house, and if he is willing to tolerate it, then it was worth it. Right now my house is all wood floors except for the living room, and Raph hasn't been house-broken yet....so he is only allowed on the carpet if it's covered up first. 

I'll post pics as soon as I get some...


----------



##  (Dec 15, 2005)

The one disadvantage to these socks is that Raph can now maneuver the kitchen floor faster. And so every time I open the refrigerator door, he is there in a flash, trying toclimb in and reach the lettuce that I keep on the lower shelf. 


Now Now, we all know how thought full and caring Ralph is . he wasn't trying to get the Lettuce fora snack , we was ONLY trying to rescue it from catching hypothermia . Poor misunderstood Raph , he tries to do his good bunny deeds lol 

I love the Sock idea cant wait to see pictures .


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 9, 2006)

just wondering, did anyone check out krittersinthemailbox site that I posted ?



connie


----------

